# Peggle - Blue point ragdoll kitten looking for special home.



## delainew

We recently had a litter of ragdoll kittens and one was poorly, he had a flat chest and deformed leg,
He is 14 weeks old now and after me bottle feeding 4 times a day him he needs a new home,
I love him dearly so would like him to go somewhere he will be loved and cared for,
his chest has improved and he now weighs 900 grams, so hes been underweight since he was 3 weeks old,
he needs an operation to amputate his leg.
he has a full 5 generation pedigree.
Because of these health issues he is free to someone who will look after him. :001_cool:


----------



## Jess2308

OMG he is adorable... I am so so so so so tempted but i have dogs and im sure he wouldnt be allowed in a home with dogs like every other rescue cat i've asked about!!


----------



## delainew

hi
I don't see a problem there,
I would be ok for him to go to a home with dogs,
as long as you thought there wouldn't be a problem


----------



## Jess2308

I will PM you!


----------



## hobbs2004

Yeah! Go for him Jess2308. He looks a right darling.

Let me know if it falls through. I am also interested....


----------



## delainew

ok will do - thanks


----------



## Tje

Ohhhh my gawd... it's wee Peggle... I have so loved following this wee man's story, I feel like I know him. 

I hope he goes to the bestest home in the world, he sure deserves it. 

He is such a doll!! 

And I hope whoever he ends up with the pleasure of his company will keep us all on the petforum updated as to his progress. 

Cuddles to Mr Peggle!!


----------



## tagalong

Hope he finds his home soon -why does the leg need amputating ?-is it hindering his mobility or has the blood supply stopped ?


----------



## Jess2308

Just thought i'd update incase anyone is putting off expressing an interest in Peggle cos they think im taking him :lol:

Sadly im not sensibly able to take him on and cover the cost of his op as its been quoted to me, but if someone is in a better position to be able to do that i am sure he will make a wonderful pet!


----------



## kelly-joy

pmd you have just the home for him with a vets nurse who happens to be a good friend of mine.


----------



## nfp20

if as the breeder you are not covering the cost of the op can you please put a little more information on what and why its required and estimate of cost please.

My grandparents actually already have a three leg that lost its leg in a car accident so they might be interested. I'd be happy to ask but I am not sure they would be prepared to pay for an op as long term care is not cheap.


----------



## Guest

If you are still un-able to find him a home let me know the cost of the op and I may be able to take him.

Although I have other cats I have a very good vet who has provided top notch care for Alaska during her leg issues and has done everything he can to help the cost not be as high as most vets.


----------



## tagalong

Anyone interested should also be aware of FCKS as it can have issues regarding operations such as castration -somtimes the heart is affected so anaesthesia can be tricky although with a tom it can be performed quite quickly--I assume in his case though the vets have checked his heart if they are considering an amputation.


----------



## Cat_Crazy

He is so cute 

Have pm'd and asked about him, would love him to come join my clan and come across FCKS many times so know the drill by now.

He looks a bit like Mia did as a kitten except she's a Birman.


----------



## hobbs2004

Oi guys - join the queue!


----------



## Tje

Hi there delainew, I was just wondering if you had found that special home for your precious wee man. You know of course that I PM-ed you about my friend who I thought would be able to offer him the ideal home -- well obviously that's not to be -- but I was still just wondering if you had been able to find that special place for him? I have followed his story for so many weeks now that I would just like to know how it ends. All the best to you both!!


----------



## hobbs2004

Delainew - quite a few of us expressed an interest in taking him. Don't you think it would have been polite to let people know that you have found a new home for wee Peggle or even to respond to PMs?

Great to hear that he has found a good home!!


----------



## delainew

many thanks, i was amazed at how many offers I got for peggle, and decided to send him to a lady called rebecca in cheshire who works for the rspca, because she has the knowledge of how to deal with fcks and is happy to sort his leg out,
i havent messaged everyone in case it falls through,:001_cool:


----------



## hobbs2004

Don't you think it would have been polite to acknowledge that you had gotten PMs? A simple - thanks for the PM, I am considering my options and will get back to you - would have sufficed imo. 

Since you didn't ask any questions, you have no idea what experience I for example have or what home we would have been able to give him. 

Anyhow, as I said, great he has found a new home!


----------



## kelly-joy

Glad you found a home for him,though I knew you would easily


----------



## Cat_Crazy

Hope I havn't upset anyone by offering Peggle a home.

If so really sorry !

Rebecca


----------



## delainew

I think peggle is going to a wonderful home, I will miss him dearly, but I am glad he is going to be well looked after and loved, 
I have had so many offers, I am totally overwhelmed by everyones kindness


----------



## Angie7

I don't think anyone has a problem with that. I think the issue is posting up urgent rescue requests on rescue forums (I've seen it on at least one other just this evening) for transport under the guise that he is going into rescue for an urgent operation. Surely if you are adopting him then it is your own responsibility to collect him yourself? Why should other people be expected to run around for individuals - as far as I'm aware this kitten has been offered transport, immediate treatment and fantastic homes elsewhere - so I'm a bit confused as to why people should be expected to give up valuable time and money just for a new owner's benefit.

Just my own opinion.

Good luck Peggle in your new home.


----------



## Tje

delainew said:


> many thanks, i was amazed at how many offers I got for peggle, and decided to send him to a lady called rebecca in cheshire who works for the rspca, because she has the knowledge of how to deal with fcks and is happy to sort his leg out,
> i havent messaged everyone in case it falls through,:001_cool:


hey delainew, that's *great* that Peggle has a brilliant new home. :thumbup:

just for the record though, the lady I PM-ed you about is actually a dcotor and has vast and varied qualifications with animals as well as humans (although I didn't go into those details in PM), I would never have recommended her otherwise.

As a general tip though (from an experienced re-homer of special needs kittens, lol) I would advise you to keep all potential/interested parties in the loop when you are in discussions with one party. That way people are more likely to look on your favourably if the disussions with the first party fall through. Trust in paramount in these kind of special need rehomings, and open and honest communications can only ever increase trust levels, while many potential new owners can be out off when they feel their interst went unacknowledged. Then when the first potential new home falls through, other parties don't want to know anymore as they feel you (me, we, the person doing the rehoming) ignored their oroginal interst and are only turning to them as a last resort. All potential new owners should be treated with the utmost respect and all offers of help should be acknowldeged politely. Even the totally insuitable ones.

All the best for Peggle and Rebecca. :thumbup:

Rebecca... please send us the odd update on how wee Peggle progresses, he's a special little man indeed. Best of luck for your future together!!


----------



## hobbs2004

Cat_Crazy said:


> Hope I havn't upset anyone by offering Peggle a home.
> 
> If so really sorry !
> 
> Rebecca


Oh no Rebecca, I am sure he is going to the best possible home and that you will give him the fuss, care and attention he needs and deserves!

My issue is solely with the breeder. It is just a case of firing off a two sentence pm saying that she has received the PMs and that things are being considered.

As a result of her not communicating with me, well she never found out that I am a doctor, also coming from a family of holistics vets and doctors.

That's all. My gripe is with her, not you! You will appreciate that one doesn't make an offer to take a wee man like this lightly, so it is just disappointing to be let hung to dry in case you fall through.

Rebecca, please keep us all in the loop with this we man. He is a very special man and I am sure that you will give a caring and loving home!

Updates and pics please!


----------



## Tje

hobbs2004 said:


> Oh no Rebecca, I am sure he is going to the best possible home and that you will give him the fuss, care and attention he needs and deserves!
> 
> My issue is solely with the breeder. It is just a case of firing off a two sentence pm saying that she has received the PMs and that things are being considered.
> 
> As a result of her not communicating with me, well she never found out that I am a doctor, also coming from a family of holistics vets and doctors.
> 
> That's all. My gripe is with her, not you! You will appreciate that one doesn't make an offer to take a wee man like this lightly, so it is just disappointing to be let hung to dry in case you fall through.
> 
> Rebecca, please keep us all in the loop with this we man. He is a very special man and I am sure that you will give a caring and loving home!
> 
> Updates and pics please!


I agree wholeheartedly. All interested parties should IMO at the very least get (short and sweet) acknowledgement/thanks for their interst, and preferably should be kept in the loop when discussions with another party are ongoing. As I am sure Rebecca knows, this is standard operating procedures in reputable shelters and animal welfare organisations (and is what good breeders should strive for too). Rebecca... I am chuffed to bits wee Peggle has found his golden basket in your home. :thumbup: but I perosnally think that it would have been better for Peggle, and for delainew's own PR, if she had at least contacted all intersted parties to ask why they thought they were up for the job. That's just my opinion, and is in no way meant that you are not up for the job, you are of course more than qualified. I was just a wee bit miffed that the friend I recommended didn't even get as far as to tell what her qulifications were, lol. All the best!!


----------



## kelly-joy

oh dear,its always hard to turn down a home,as you don't want to hurt the person applying to adopt, but at the end of the day you have to think what is the best home for the cat/kitten in question. I have to turned down home offers all the time but as long as you do it nicely then there shouldn't be a problem and at least you aren't keeping a person hanging,which really isn't very nice.

I have to agree with Angel7 I don't think its right for someone to expect someone else to travel to get a new pet, its the person who is homing the pet and the person that is adopting the pets responsibility for the travel to the new home. In my opinion that just goes to show what a great home they are going to, if the person is willing to travel and collect the pet and meet you then that is far better.

I do hope he gets to his new home safely, However Animal lifeline uk can not help to transport him, where a request has been posted to get him to rescue
Animal Lifeline UK • Login

We pm people only when its an urgent case where the animal has to go into rescue or a foster home or needs to come out of the rescue and go into another foster home, I am sorry if that sounds harsh but the people that sign up to help transport animals on our site,do so only for urgent cases,otherwise we would be pming them everyday for help and they would soon leave our site and a rescue animal that needs urgent transport would lose out and if coming from the pound into rescue, could be put to sleep because no transport can be found and I am sorry they have to come first

I am not saying you haven't chosen the right home coz, I am sure you have this is just for future reference for people faced with having to re home their beloved pets. 
I would always encourage anyone needing to re home their beloved pets to home check the home its going to, as sadly on the net there are far too many people that say one thing to get a pedigree cat for free or cheap to sell on for a higher price,to breed from,or worse.Its only when you do the home check you realise they aren't the right home after all, Lastly don't be afraid to say no, if that little voice inside you is saying, this isn't a good home,then it probably isn't. Its far better to be happy about the home than regretting ever leaving you beloved pet there and worrying for the rest of your life, if you done the right thing.

good luck little one, please keep us updated on him and be sure to post lots of pictures of him playing with your gang Rebecca


----------



## Tje

kelly-joy said:


> oh dear,its always hard to turn down a home,as you don't want to hurt the person applying to adopt, but at the end of the day you have to think what is the best home for the cat/kitten in question. I have to turned down home offers all the time but as long as you do it nicely then there shouldn't be a problem and at least you aren't keeping a person hanging,which really isn't very nice.
> 
> I have to agree with Angel7 I don't think its right for someone to expect someone else to travel to get a new pet, its the person who is homing the pet and the person that is adopting the pets responsibility for the travel to the new home. In my opinion that just goes to show what a great home they are going to, if the person is willing to travel and collect the pet and meet you then that is far better.
> 
> I do hope he gets to his new home safely, However Animal lifeline uk can not help to transport him, where a request has been posted to get him to rescue
> Animal Lifeline UK • Login
> 
> We pm people only when its an urgent case where the animal has to go into rescue or a foster home or needs to come out of the rescue and go into another foster home, I am sorry if that sounds harsh but the people that sign up to help transport animals on our site,do so only for urgent cases,otherwise we would be pming them everyday for help and they would soon leave our site and a rescue animal that needs urgent transport would lose out and if coming from the pound into rescue, could be put to sleep because no transport can be found and I am sorry they have to come first
> 
> I am not saying you haven't chosen the right home coz, I am sure you have this is just for future reference for people faced with having to re home their beloved pets.
> I would always encourage anyone needing to re home their beloved pets to home check the home its going to, as sadly on the net there are far too many people that say one thing to get a pedigree cat for free or cheap to sell on for a higher price,to breed from,or worse.Its only when you do the home check you realise they aren't the right home after all, Lastly don't be afraid to say no, if that little voice inside you is saying, this isn't a good home,then it probably isn't. Its far better to be happy about the home than regretting ever leaving you beloved pet there and worrying for the rest of your life, if you done the right thing.
> 
> good luck little one, please keep us updated on him and be sure to post lots of pictures of him playing with your gang Rebecca


Agree in full about not just leaving people hanging on… the people you leave hanging on this year, won't offer again next years when you have another special needs kitty needing rehoming. And homes/owners suitable for these special needs kitties don't exactly grow on trees. Goodwill in this "business" goes a longgggg way.

The bit about the person needing transport in order to rehome Peggle has gone right over my head???? (lol, not hard, I am very dim at times)… I must have missed that particular post.

I do agree though, anyone even thinking about rehoming a kitten with special needs like Peggle has, absolutely must be willing to travel and be vetted by the breeder, and they also have to bear in mind that journey might be for nothing, the "click" between breeder and "potential new owner" just might not be there.

Totally agree as well about the need for breeders (or in my own case, foster carers) to be willing to travel to the potential new owners home to vet the new home as well.

I once rehomed some very poorly adult (teacup) kitties… no way could they ever be allowed outside (their tiny size would have made them lunch for any neighbourhood moggy). One very interested party who had passed the shelter's strict vetting, failed when she was home checked as the cat-run she promised she had, simply didn't exist. No that a cat-run was ever necessary, but if you tell a foster carer/breeder that you have one, and then it transpires that you don't…. well.. the trust is gone and you start to wonder what else was lies.

With all cats/kittens I think strict vetting of the potential new owners (and their home, where possible) is very important … but with special needs kitties I find it a must.


----------



## kelly-joy

here what I am talking about regarding transport



Angie7 said:


> I don't think anyone has a problem with that. I think the issue is posting up urgent rescue requests on rescue forums (I've seen it on at least one other just this evening) for transport under the guise that he is going into rescue for an urgent operation. Surely if you are adopting him then it is your own responsibility to collect him yourself? Why should other people be expected to run around for individuals - as far as I'm aware this kitten has been offered transport, immediate treatment and fantastic homes elsewhere - so I'm a bit confused as to why people should be expected to give up valuable time and money just for a new owner's benefit.
> 
> Just my own opinion.
> 
> Good luck Peggle in your new home.


----------



## Cat_Crazy

Transport request has been closed.

It was not posted under the guise that the kitten was coming into rescue for the operation and nothing of the sort was mentioned.

I simply asked if anyone was able to help and offered fuel re-imbursement so was not expecting people to pay out.

Just a point to the person wondering why the breeder was not home visiting me. I run a rescue and have had approximately 7 home visits in the last 3 years with animals I have adopted / fostered etc.


----------



## kelly-joy

if your talking about me,which I hope you are not, I wasn't wondering why the breeder didn't do a home check because most don't anyway. I was simply saying that if anyone does need to re home their pet for whatever reason it is best to do a home check,after all if you don't how do you know they are going to the right home?. As I said its not pointed at you its pointing out to everyone in general as you know yourself being involed in rescue, home checks do play a very important part on deciding the best home for the cat/kitten in question.
The person re homing this boy has been lucky as you are involed in rescue and are a good home for him,but someone else that needs to re home their beloved cat/kitten might not be so lucky and take what someone says by word alone to later find that person wasn't suitable after all and by then its usually too late 
As for the transport I am sorry we can't help you and as I said you are more than welcome to post a message in messages to members on ALUK asking for help but we can only pm for animals needing to go into rescue urgently,if on the other hand it becomes a life and death stimulation then that is different and we will do all we can take help him


----------



## kelly-joy

Also just to point out that there isn't anything on our site that implies that the kitten is going into rescue for an op its simply a thread asking to get a kitten to its new home:confused1:


----------



## Angie7

Having not seen the home I cannot judge, so forgive me if this has already been ascertained, but is a home with 8 other cats really a good place for one who needs a lot of care and attention? I know I couldn't afford vets bills for 9, and you'd have to have a really big house too if you are keepin so many cats. It's easy to see animals and think I want that one, but is that really what's best for the cat or for the clan you already have? Cats become stressed very easily and how many times have we seen people rehoming their cats because they've reached breaking point in a multi-cat household, becoming stressed and spraying? If you can get 9 cats living together in perfect harmony then I am sure you have an awful lot to teach all of us.

I didn't myself offer on this little lad simply because I didn't think it fair on him to bring him into a house with more cats. I have 4 and they get on fantastically well but I know bringing another one would tip that balance. I also make sure I give them all one-on-one attention everyday. Even I don't feel there's enough of me to go around for 4 let alone 9.

Also, circumstances can change so regardless of how many home checks you may have had in the past it's always advisable to get another done for each animal being adopted. We have all been shocked when rescues and fosterers who are well known and are sent animals on the pretense that those adopters are well known and involved in rescue have been found out to be hoarding animals. I remember one I read about, she was a fosterer and had been checked many times, yet on a spot visit it was found that she was harbouring dead animals in cages with living ones and the conditions were horrid.

I'm not saying you are not a good home for this wee one. If you have thought of these things then great, but these are things that should always been taken into account.


----------



## DKDREAM

I feel people should just accept the breeders choice of home, I wouldnt like it if i was having the kitten and people where talking about it.


----------



## Cat_Crazy

kelly-joy said:


> if your talking about me,which I hope you are not, I wasn't wondering why the breeder didn't do a home check because most don't anyway. I was simply saying that if anyone does need to re home their pet for whatever reason it is best to do a home check,after all if you don't how do you know they are going to the right home?. As I said its not pointed at you its pointing out to everyone in general as you know yourself being involed in rescue, home checks do play a very important part on deciding the best home for the cat/kitten in question.
> The person re homing this boy has been lucky as you are involed in rescue and are a good home for him,but someone else that needs to re home their beloved cat/kitten might not be so lucky and take what someone says by word alone to later find that person wasn't suitable after all and by then its usually too late
> As for the transport I am sorry we can't help you and as I said you are more than welcome to post a message in messages to members on ALUK asking for help but we can only pm for animals needing to go into rescue urgently,if on the other hand it becomes a life and death stimulation then that is different and we will do all we can take help him


No not refering to you at all, agree about home checks with working in rescue myself. I just wanted to make it clear that I was checked and wasn't the sort of person to take him and re-sell him.


----------



## Cat_Crazy

Angie7 said:


> Having not seen the home I cannot judge, so forgive me if this has already been ascertained, but is a home with 8 other cats really a good place for one who needs a lot of care and attention? I know I couldn't afford vets bills for 9, and you'd have to have a really big house too if you are keepin so many cats. It's easy to see animals and think I want that one, but is that really what's best for the cat or for the clan you already have? Cats become stressed very easily and how many times have we seen people rehoming their cats because they've reached breaking point in a multi-cat household, becoming stressed and spraying? If you can get 9 cats living together in perfect harmony then I am sure you have an awful lot to teach all of us.
> 
> I didn't myself offer on this little lad simply because I didn't think it fair on him to bring him into a house with more cats. I have 4 and they get on fantastically well but I know bringing another one would tip that balance. I also make sure I give them all one-on-one attention everyday. Even I don't feel there's enough of me to go around for 4 let alone 9.
> 
> Also, circumstances can change so regardless of how many home checks you may have had in the past it's always advisable to get another done for each animal being adopted. We have all been shocked when rescues and fosterers who are well known and are sent animals on the pretense that those adopters are well known and involved in rescue have been found out to be hoarding animals. I remember one I read about, she was a fosterer and had been checked many times, yet on a spot visit it was found that she was harbouring dead animals in cages with living ones and the conditions were horrid.
> 
> I'm not saying you are not a good home for this wee one. If you have thought of these things then great, but these are things that should always been taken into account.


I do not have 8 cats at present, I don't know what gave you that idea?

I have 5 of my own and a couple of fosters at the moment.

I know full well that my cats are fine in a large group as I am very rarely without a foster or two and have once during a very busy period had 17 cats in my home!

It is big enough for them to all have their own space and we have never had any problems.

I am not made of money (I wish) but my animals welfare comes before my own and they never want for anything, again I would not agree to take a cat if I did not feel I could afford to care for it.

Also to add that yes things change but my animals will never be affected by that. Every one of my animals means as much to me as a child does and there is nothing in this world that would make me part with them.

If I moved house, lost my job etc. etc. the animals would be no more likely to be re-homed then my children.


----------



## Guest

I am glad you have found this guy a home. :thumbup:

Regardless of how upset people are by how the breeder delt with the people offering homes as long as Peggle has found the right home thats all that matters.

I do agree with something someone posted earlier about 9 cats (however many dogs/small animals) being alot as well as this little guy who will need constant looking after. However Im sure the new owner is well aware of what she can cope with. So the best of luck and keep us updated with pictures!


----------



## Cat_Crazy

Just realised it may have been my signature that made you think I had 8 cats, the pics are quite small so it's hard to tell.

Zeus - is a dog
Olle is cat 1 - a feral that I feed who very rarely comes inside.
Lola is cat 2
Nala is cat 3
Mia is cat 4
Casper is cat 5
Bailey is my daughters hamster
Dory is a kitten I fostered that had FCKS and a liver deformity - he died aged 9 weeks old and I keep him on my signature as he was so special to me.


----------



## Cat_Crazy

shetlandlover said:


> I am glad you have found this guy a home. :thumbup:
> 
> Regardless of how upset people are by how the breeder delt with the people offering homes as long as Peggle has found the right home thats all that matters.
> 
> I do agree with something someone posted earlier about 9 cats (however many dogs/small animals) being alot as well as this little guy who will need constant looking after. However Im sure the new owner is well aware of what she can cope with. So the best of luck and keep us updated with pictures!


You may have missed my post earlier, I don't have 9 cats lol


----------



## kelly-joy

Can this be closed now as he has a great home, that is all the counts at the end of the day.

We do need loads of pictures of him though when you get him Rebecca. Raggies are all legs and ears at this age but as they get older they really do blossom and look stunning


----------



## Cat_Crazy

Sorry Kelly can we actually keep it open.

I have just pm'd the owner to say that I will be turning down Peggle so he still needs a home.

I never once looked at him and thought ' great a pedigree kitten for free ' I simply saw a kitten who needs help that I could give him.

I would have offered him a home if was an 18 year old black and white cat.


----------



## Angie7

Well that sounds lovely then and I wish you all the best with him.  Sorry I wasn't trying to judge as I said I don't know your setup but it's just something for everyone to think about when they're either chosing a home for an animal or rehoming more pets.

Edited as I just saw your reply. If you can offer a good home then that's great and don't let anyone put you off!


----------



## DKDREAM

Cat_Crazy said:


> Sorry Kelly can we actually keep it open.
> 
> I have just pm'd the owner to say that I will be turning down Peggle so he still needs a home.
> 
> I never once looked at him and thought ' great a pedigree kitten for free ' I simply saw a kitten who needs help that I could give him.
> 
> I would have offered him a home if was an 18 year old black and white cat.


I am sorry you feel like this.


----------



## Cat_Crazy

I realise that he is a target for people wanting to re-sell him, breed from him or get him and then not treat him and I thought by offering him a home I could prevent this from happening.

I have come across this condition before so felt well equiped to deal with it, however I know that he has also been offered homes by many people who would also give him a wonderful life and like I said to the breeder if any of those want him then great.

I hope he finds a great home and gets the treatment he really needs.

I didn't mean to start a war and was only trying to help Peggle as I would any cat for that matter.

The pm's accusing me of being a BYB and saying that I only rescue so I can re-sell cats are totally un-true and very hurtfull.

My whole life is dedicated to cats and I work really hard to ensure that no cats suffers or is left on the streets.

I am not the type of scum-bag to do the things I am accused of!


----------



## kelly-joy

me too,he would have had a great home with you. of course people are going to be upset its a kitten and not everyone can have that one kitten lol


----------



## DKDREAM

Cat_Crazy said:


> I realise that he is a target for people wanting to re-sell him, breed from him or get him and then not treat him and I thought by offering him a home I could prevent this from happening.
> 
> I have come across this condition before so felt well equiped to deal with it, however I know that he has also been offered homes by many people who would also give him a wonderful life and like I said to the breeder if any of those want him then great.
> 
> I hope he finds a great home and gets the treatment he really needs.
> 
> I didn't mean to start a war and was only trying to help Peggle as I would any cat for that matter.
> 
> The pm's accusing me of being a BYB and saying that I only rescue so I can re-sell cats are totally un-true and very hurtfull.
> 
> My whole life is dedicated to cats and I work really hard to ensure that no cats suffers or is left on the streets.
> 
> I am not the type of scum-bag to do the things I am accused of!


Report these people to mods, they should get a warning saying things like this is awful.


----------



## Angie7

Sorry I'm lost. I couldn't see any comments like that on here. Am I looking in the wrong place? I don't understand what a pm is. 

If you can help this wee man, you have experience, can afford the treatment and it is the right home for him then ignore what others are saying!


----------



## DKDREAM

PM is Private message


----------



## Cat_Crazy

No-one on this post has said things like that, it was sent privately.

A certain 2 people who have not posted on this thread.
I have thick skin and know the truth so I don't let it bother me.


----------



## hobbs2004

That is getting out of hand! Please do not turn him down Cat Crazy. As you know my gripe was with the WAY the breeder handled all this, not by WHO got chosen.

I am certain that you will give him a great home, with all the fuss and attention that he needs. I said as much in my PM to you as well as openly here.

Please keep wee Peggle and send us lots of updates and pics.


----------



## hobbs2004

I would just like to add that those who have accused Cat Crazy of such things can you please stop being cowards and have the courage to post your concerns and grievances here for all to see.


----------



## delainew

hi eveyone

I am really saddened that my new home for peggle has fallen through, because of all the arguements on this forum,

I am new here and this is the first time I have posted for a kitten to be rehomed, and I am sorry if I havent done this the correct way,

I choose cat crazy - rebecca to rehome peggle as I wanted someone with medical knowledge to have him, because of his special needs.

I have now PM'ed kelly joy, to see if her friend vicky the vet nurse would be suitable,

debbie


----------



## delainew

hi everyone

because we have been quoted up to £1000 for peggles medical bill to remove his leg, because of FCK complications,

I cannot give him away and expect someone else to pay,

so I have decided to keep him myself and pay for his treatment myself.
hopefully I can pay the vet by installments ! lol

I would just like to thank everyone for their good intentions., in finding peggle a home,

Debbie


----------



## nfp20

Debbie once you have had the treatment carried out do you want me to ask my grandparents about giving him a permanent home?? They live near Eastbourne.

Will you neuter at the same time as their is an issue with ops might be a good idea to do it all in one foul swoop. They already have a three legged cat so another will be no problem for them. They do not breed.










This is their mog.


----------



## Baby British

Having just read this thread I think it brings out the very worst in human nature 

The point of emphasis should have remained on a very special kitten who needed an extra special home - sadly it didn't.

I commend the breeders decision to keep him herself in the end. Although a lot of people offering home would have done so with good intent there is usually a select few who just see 'oooo free ped kittie' without proper regard to the long term implications of his special needs.

I think that the mods would do well to close the whole thread now as since the matter has been resolved it beggars belief that people are still posting with regard to wanting him :confused1:


----------



## vickylizzy

Baby British said:


> Having just read this thread I think it brings out the very worst in human nature
> 
> The point of emphasis should have remained on a very special kitten who needed an extra special home - sadly it didn't.


I think it needs to be said that there's a lot more going on to try to help this lad than it might seem from this thread.

The home offer from Rebecca was genuine and was to ensure that Peggle didn't just go to a home that wanted a 'free kitten'. She does a lot of fantastic work to help every animal that comes into her care. I myself have been in contact with her to try to help establish costs, a timeline for different treatments etc (I'm a vet nurse and have been in contact with one of the vets at my practice to find out what we can do to help). Just the fact that Rebecca was looking very seriously into how to raise the money, on top of all the other fundraising she has to do for her own rescue) to do this proves she wasn't in this for a 'free kitten'.

This little lad needs urgent treatment immediately for his FCKS. It is a very serious condition that I also have a great deal of experience with. Kelly-Joy and I also run a rescue ourselves and have offered a space to Peggle where he will be given 24/7 supervision, all the medical treatment he may need and the love and tlc in a foster home for as long as he needs (even if he ends up staying as a forever foster (ie. is sponsored for the whole of his life by the rescue)).



Baby British said:


> I think that the mods would do well to close the whole thread now as since the matter has been resolved it beggars belief that people are still posting with regard to wanting him :confused1:


This is not yet resolved as far as we are aware. This boy still needs urgent medical attention and wherever he ends up the owners (whether that be Debbie or anyone else she may chose) need to be aware of this and the complications that may arise should he not get this. This is very serious; I have known kittens much older than this die without proper care. :frown:


----------



## Cat_Crazy

vickylizzy said:


> I think it needs to be said that there's a lot more going on to try to help this lad than it might seem from this thread.
> 
> The home offer from Rebecca was genuine and was to ensure that Peggle didn't just go to a home that wanted a 'free kitten'. She does a lot of fantastic work to help every animal that comes into her care. I myself have been in contact with her to try to help establish costs, a timeline for different treatments etc (I'm a vet nurse and have been in contact with one of the vets at my practice to find out what we can do to help). Just the fact that Rebecca was looking very seriously into how to raise the money, on top of all the other fundraising she has to do for her own rescue) to do this proves she wasn't in this for a 'free kitten'.
> 
> This little lad needs urgent treatment immediately for his FCKS. It is a very serious condition that I also have a great deal of experience with. Kelly-Joy and I also run a rescue ourselves and have offered a space to Peggle where he will be given 24/7 supervision, all the medical treatment he may need and the love and tlc in a foster home for as long as he needs (even if he ends up staying as a forever foster (ie. is sponsored for the whole of his life by the rescue)).
> 
> This is not yet resolved as far as we are aware. This boy still needs urgent medical attention and wherever he ends up the owners (whether that be Debbie or anyone else she may chose) need to be aware of this and the complications that may arise should he not get this. This is very serious; I have known kittens much older than this die without proper care. :frown:


Thank you very much Vicky 

Some great advice there as well and a lovely offer of rescue back up.

Really looking forward to hearing Peggle is fit and well.

Rebecca


----------



## delainew

Peggle update


vicky and kelly are coming to get peggle tonight,

they have offered to keep Peggle as a 'forever foster'. What that basically means is that the rescue
(Animal Lifeline UK) will sponsor him for life and pay all his medical bills and any other costs so that he will never want for anything.

he will stay with vicky

so its a happy ending for a beautiful kitten, with medical conditions that I asked the vet to try and save for me,and helped rear with his mum

also many thanks to cat crazy - rebecca for all her help,

debbie


----------



## Kaitlyn

So glad little Peggle has finally got a place to call home with everything he needs and could ever want. Nice to see a happy ending after the fracas that has happened.

Wish you all the best of luck for the future with him and for getting him this far too


----------



## DKDREAM

delainew said:


> Peggle update
> 
> vicky and kelly are coming to get peggle tonight,
> 
> they have offered to keep Peggle as a 'forever foster'. What that basically means is that the rescue
> (Animal Lifeline UK) will sponsor him for life and pay all his medical bills and any other costs so that he will never want for anything.
> 
> he will stay with vicky
> 
> so its a happy ending for a beautiful kitten, with medical conditions that I asked the vet to try and save for me,and helped rear with his mum
> 
> also many thanks to cat crazy - rebecca for all her help,
> 
> debbie


good luck Peggle


----------



## kelly-joy

Peggle is at the vets now so will update as soon as I hear any news


----------

